# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Canada - Innovagen and Boss Pharma

## Wayacrucis

Innovagen - One of Canada's oldest labs. Very good quality. 






Boss Pharma - Around 3 years old. Also very reputable. 






Boss and Innovagen are amongst the best labs in Canada.

----------


## Allaaro

Can't go wrong with them.

----------


## Getlean007

> Innovagen - One of Canada's oldest labs. Very good quality. Boss Pharma - Around 3 years old. Also very reputable. Boss and Innovagen are amongst the best labs in Canada.


Thanks for the feedback

----------


## Bigsmash

The boss pharma orals I received look a little suspect. Nolvadex , Clomid, aromasin tabs all look the same. And have a M in a box with a 30 on the back of the tab. Even though none are 30 mg tabs. Labels are all the same as the above photo. Can anyone vouch?

----------


## nate10

*no asking for sources*

----------


## chafednutsack

> The boss pharma orals I received look a little suspect. Nolvadex, Clomid, aromasin tabs all look the same. And have a M in a box with a 30 on the back of the tab. Even though none are 30 mg tabs. Labels are all the same as the above photo. Can anyone vouch?



I have he same ones. The Anavar should be 10 mg tabs as stated on the bag. All the other orals should be their respected dose. You are good to go, Boss is a quality product.

----------


## billbarilko

Great pics nutsack and wayacrusis. Thanks for posting.

----------


## Snowedout

What area are you guys getting the "boss" from. We get lots of faer, prolabs, xxx and usp (before the bust). But I've never seen that out my way. Alberta was usp heavy.

----------


## mietek

did anybody test the gear ?

there was a lot of talk about accordo rx, also from Canada, supposed to be the best until it was tested

half of the gear was bunk

deca was in fact test prop, masteron was test prop, tren was test prop. they have been notified about this long time ago and they still scam.

----------


## leavehumanitybehind

> What area are you guys getting the "boss" from. We get lots of faer, prolabs, xxx and usp (before the bust). But I've never seen that out my way. Alberta was usp heavy.


Northern Alberta seems to be overrun by the labs you mentioned. Boss is easily available in the south part of the province. I've found that Innovagen is more abundant in BC. Both are great labs. There are a lot of good underground labs in canada though, when you find a good supplier stick with it!

----------


## RigPig

last test cycle was with Inno (test-e)...started on another brand then got connected with Inno source....man you sure know the difference when you go from under-dosed to quality!! Anyone here run any of Inno orals? Any feedback on that?

----------


## TeamCan

> Northern Alberta seems to be overrun by the labs you mentioned. Boss is easily available in the south part of the province. I've found that Innovagen is more abundant in BC. Both are great labs. There are a lot of good underground labs in canada though, when you find a good supplier stick with it!


Boss, and Inno does not have an online store right? because we do not have does in the east part of the country

----------


## BG

Easy with the source talk.

----------


## Mrgilmore

Currently on test-e cycle with Inno and it's very good stuff.

----------


## takeflight

can you pm boss pharma and innovagen pls i want ur source thanks

----------


## RigPig

> can you pm boss pharma and innovagen pls i want ur source thanks


This is not a source board. Read the rules and edit your post.

----------


## takeflight

> This is not a source board. Read the rules and edit your post.


well than how am i gonna find a source when people put pics of there stack lame

----------


## RigPig

> well than how am i gonna find a source when people put pics of there stack lame


 you're kidding right? Do you think someone will actually give you their source? You're looking to get yourself scammed. Anyone that is willing to pm you a source without knowing you will be out for your money.

----------


## takeflight

> you're kidding right? Do you think someone will actually give you their source? You're looking to get yourself scammed. Anyone that is willing to pm you a source without knowing you will be out for your money.


yeah well this guy posted a stack thats legit and i want his source if he gives it to me much appreciated

----------


## jstone

> yeah well this guy posted a stack thats legit and i want his source if he gives it to me much appreciated


Nobody is going to give you there source quit being lazy and find one on your own its not like its hard.

----------


## takeflight

> Nobody is going to give you there source quit being lazy and find one on your own its not like its hard.


how the hell do I find one??? I googled search all freaking fakes and no one is willing to prove it's legit

----------


## RigPig

> how the hell do I find one??? I googled search all freaking fakes and no one is willing to prove it's legit


Are you from Canada? It's pretty damn easy to find one if you live in Canada. Anyone that PMs you a source from here is most likely going to scam you. Not saying this board has scammers but you've made yourself an easy target for them if they are hiding in the shadows.

----------


## takeflight

> Are you from Canada? It's pretty damn easy to find one if you live in Canada. Anyone that PMs you a source from here is most likely going to scam you. Not saying this board has scammers but you've made yourself an easy target for them if they are hiding in the shadows.


ok man thanks for the heads up but i have like 5 different forums am signed on to and everyone says someone will pm you scams and surprisingly enough no one pmed once lmao and i am from canada yes u know a innovagen source? or boss pharma in canada plsssss let me know much appreciated

----------


## takeflight

> ok man thanks for the heads up but i have like 5 different forums am signed on to and everyone says someone will pm you scams and surprisingly enough no one pmed once lmao and i am from canada yes u know a innovagen source? or boss pharma in canada plsssss let me know much appreciated


and if you don't let's say I buy from a source because they claim they are legit is there a way to test if the gear 100% is legit or not?

----------


## RigPig

> and if you don't let's say I buy from a source because they claim they are legit is there a way to test if the gear 100% is legit or not?


Yes you can labmax it. There is a kit you can buy online.

----------


## jstone

Can any canadians relate any experience with mission labratories, canadian Pharmaceuticals, bodytech, or CDN Pharm?

Im not from canada but im wondering if any of these are any good.

----------


## RigPig

> Can any canadians relate any experience with mission labratories, canadian Pharmaceuticals, bodytech, or CDN Pharm? Im not from canada but im wondering if any of these are any good.


I've just got my bloods back. I'm using Mission Test-Cyp, 750mg/wk
Mast-E 500mg/wk
Adex 0.5mg/wk - going to up it to 1mg/wk
My results are
Total Test - >2500pmol/L range 175-700
Test (random) - 87 nmol range 8-29.5
Estradiol - 207pmol (high) range <200

I've used Mission Dbol & Deca as well.

----------


## DROY

I've used Mission for one cycle last year and I am now on a cycle with their test prop and tren ace. No complaints. No bloods but libido through the roof and periodic insomnia and night sweats from the tren.

----------


## jstone

Thanks for the feedback guys.

----------


## ss01

Very nice pictures. 

It sucks when sources disappear though.

----------

